# Oil-producing companies



## Lynx (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello, everybody,
my question is addressed to those who live in Australia.
I'm interested in finding oil-producing companies, witch have pipelines.
Maybe someone could help me with their names, locations and contacts (that would be extremely perfect).


----------



## Rio (Oct 5, 2010)

It is for job purposes or are you researching?


----------



## Lynx (Jan 22, 2011)

for co-operation. I have offers for oil companies all over the world.
Actually I found a list of australian


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

You might wanna go to ASX (Australian Stock Exchange) and look them up there. Obviously Australia has some large companies in oil and mining industry starting with Oil Search, Santos, Woodside Petroleum, BHP Billiton, Rio Tinto. All of them are listed ASX but the list is obviously much longer.


----------



## Rio (Oct 5, 2010)

You also have Chevron. Most oil and gas companies are situated in the north West Shelf of Western Australia. Probably go to the websites and find the contact numbers there. Surely each company you contact will put u through to an External Affairs officer. What sort of offers are they?


----------



## Lynx (Jan 22, 2011)

Dexter said:


> You might wanna go to ASX (Australian Stock Exchange) and look them up there. Obviously Australia has some large companies in oil and mining industry starting with Oil Search, Santos, Woodside Petroleum, BHP Billiton, Rio Tinto. All of them are listed ASX but the list is obviously much longer.


Thank you. Rio Tinto specializes in mining, not oil.


----------



## Lynx (Jan 22, 2011)

Rio said:


> You also have Chevron. Most oil and gas companies are situated in the north West Shelf of Western Australia. Probably go to the websites and find the contact numbers there. Surely each company you contact will put u through to an External Affairs officer. What sort of offers are they?


Chevron deals with gas. Our program is for oil. for pipings. that's why I am not interested in offshore producers transporting via water


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Rio Tinto are a miner (same as BHP Billiton) but they still do oil.


----------

